# Rhoms Are Too Over rated



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

In my personal opinion I think rhoms are too over rated as far as their aggression level is concerned. I have no question about their beauty, I agree they are very nice P's, but I think you got to be real lucky to stumble upon a real aggressive one. I myself tried purchasing 3 rhoms not at the same time though and all where a bunch of little B.tches. So I sold them. 4 of my friends also tried getting several rhoms and got the same results. So what are the odds of that happening unless rhoms are over rated. Out of 15 rhoms all where wussies. All these rhoms where 6 inches and up. My Super red RB are much more aggressive then the rhoms I've had and seen. I don't see what the big deal is with rhoms. What do you guys think.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes they are over exaggerated but that is for all piranhas too. You must be very lucky to get a agressive rhom under 10". After 10" they are super agressive. Another reason why your rhoms are not agressive is because they havent gotten used your presences yet. I too have purchased many rhoms but in the end i got dud ones expect my 12"er. I currently purchased a 4" and im planning on raising it. Maybe in its juvi stage they will get used to and not be shy. I think the most important factor for rhom is that you need the pactients to put up with them.


----------



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

Out of the 15 rhoms some where 12-15 inches in size so I don't think size is a factor when the rhoms reaches about 8 inch. I think their behavior at 8 inches will remain the same even when they reach 16 inches. Yes I agree that all P's are some what exaggerated, but you get a better chance with the others then a rhom. take a elongated or spilo which I currently own both, They are very aggressive P's. All my friend that got the elongated turned out to have aggressive ones, just a matter of which one is crazier.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I think you have to let them get use to you and your ways. I think rhoms are the slowest to adjust to new surrouding. That is why im trying to raise one from a juvi were they are impressionable. I think when they get older they are stubborn too.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

they are over rated. when i had a 6" rhom i had to put my hand in the tank alot. he avoided me and was scared. my little red took a chunk outta my finger once.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It depends on what you criteria is for aggression. Put your Super reds in with a 15" rhom and see what happens....







reds. Or your elongatus or spilo...same result. Why do you think they are wussies? Because they dont ram into the glass when you walk buy? To me that is not aggression, my spilo does this all the time, but will still move away when I move the decor in his tank. I think large rhoms are a showpiece, to be admired by the power they possess and will unleash when something sizable is put in their tank.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> It depends on what you criteria is for aggression. Put your Super reds in with a 15" rhom and see what happens....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












~Dj


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a 7 inch rhom. Traded him for something i could get more use from.
A nice piece of driftwood







They are cool i admit that. But i don't like a tank with only one fish. But thats me everybody has their prefferances.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I dunno about that lack of agression thing. I have a 6"Rhom in a 75. He kills about 4 LARGE feeders a day, HOWEVER, he is still to scared to do it in front of me. He kills during the night. I think it's pretty cool. Wake up in the morning, NO MORE GOLDFISH! ROmulus the RHom! So I like Star Trek!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> It depends on what you criteria is for aggression. Put your Super reds in with a 15" rhom and see what happens....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

I think it depends on your criteria of aggression too. If you want an individual aggresion go with rhoms, however if you like to see a feeding frenzy....... go with a shoal of pygos......

To me, I love to see my shoal of RBPs on feeding frenzy, attacking feeders, or going at beef heart, all at once until nothing is left of the feeder or food. It was a sight I always treasure.....just like in the wild when they go for food.









So, I think it depends on what your criteria of aggresion is....


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

rhoms are wayyyyy to overrated. IMO and experience, they are total pussies. I have yet to see an aggressive rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no idea what you people mean when you say rhoms are pussies or wimps...explain it please. And while your at it please tell me what fish you have that would kick a big rhom ass because if you are calling them pussies and wussies than you must have a elongatus, spilo, pygo or something that is much tougher than large rhom.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

update: my 4" rhom has finally started to eat in front of me. He is a bite hessitant at the moment but this is the first he has eaten in front of me. I think my experiment is going well. I only had this fish for 4 days.

A rhom can destroy most fish in the water and thats agressiveness/territorial.

A rhom who charges or "attacks" the tank is called owner responsive.

Lets start using those terms. Im fed up with people always talking about rhom being wussies and pussies and are not agressive. You guys have put it eht wrong way, thery are not own responsive. That seems to be more correct.

Spilo: owner responsive/agressive/terriotial
rhom: highly agressiveness/territorial
pygos: semi owner responsive and agressiveness/territorial
eglongatus: owner responsive/agressive/terriotial
red devil (cichlid): owner responsive/territorial
jardini arowana: highly agressiveness/territorial

You guys have a better sense of what im trying to say? Lets start using those terms to clear up confusion


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> rhoms are wayyyyy to overrated. IMO and experience, they are total pussies. I have yet to see an aggressive rhom.


 what????? how many rhoms have you seen in your life????

i hope more than 50, because you are making a statement that everybodies rhom is a p*ssy...throw ANY of your fish in with my rhom and see what happens...then we can post the results on the board....


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Many people want to apply the behavior of the GROUP or SCHOOL of fish and label that as the behavior of a pygo. Then compare that school mentality behavior to that of a SINGLE rhom. This cannot be done, as it is like comparing apples and oranges. Fish in a school setting are much different then solitary fish. Mostly driven by competition, behavior is dramitically altered.

However, for all you people that can step back and look at the situation, apply the behavior of a SINGLE PYGO to that of a SINGLE RHOM. This is a whole different story. Most of you that are replying to this thread and saying that rhoms are wussies, are not taking in the whole picture, and are not speacking out of experience with solitary pygos. You figure that the behavior of you SCHOOL of pygos will transfer or be able to be applied to a single pygo. This is definately not the case.

Given a tank setting with just one pygo and one rhom, of equal size. There is no doubt in my mind, that by morning, there will be no pygo and just a single rhom. That is MO.



> I have no idea what you people mean when you say rhoms are pussies or wimps...explain it please.


I would also be interested in hearing the answer to this question.

~Dj


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> rhoms are wayyyyy to overrated. IMO and experience, they are total pussies. I have yet to see an aggressive rhom.


 what is wrong with u people ? if u mean aggresive by actting like a god damn fool hitting glass and crap get a cichild ed mids rhoms are aggresive in the fact that duh.... if u put another fish in with it it will die period!!! i started with only rhoms and theyre not "active" thats the word ur looking for not aggresive theres a reason u can only have 1 rhom in a tank if theyre not aggresive like GG said put p's of equal size in a tank and see which one is left out of rbp,piraya,the oh so mean caribe, and tern ,elong and see whos left im not trying to flame u guys but theres different types of aggresion and IMO having a fish that if u put another one in there will die ie has to be soliatary is the best aggresiveness dont be flaming rhoms they are mean as hell just maybe not as "active " as u like eating in front of u and such but put something else in there and tell the toffee the results and i know individual fish has different personality blah blah but pund for ppund the roy jones of fish the rhom period has anybody done a schoal of rhoms? theres a reason why







lay off rhoms !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> update: my 4" rhom has finally started to eat in front of me. He is a bite hessitant at the moment but this is the first he has eaten in front of me. I think my experiment is going well. I only had this fish for 4 days.
> 
> A rhom can destroy most fish in the water and thats agressiveness/territorial.
> 
> ...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> FeederFish33 said:
> 
> 
> > rhoms are wayyyyy to overrated. IMO and experience, they are total pussies. I have yet to see an aggressive rhom.
> ...


 i meant rd or midas


----------



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

If you guys remember my old post I stuck my 7-8 inch rhoms with my 4" spilos, big mistake and stupid one on my part. The spilos tore the rhoms up so I had to take them out. But I guess the reason for this is because the spilos out numbered the rhoms. As a result of that I had to put the rhoms in the same tank as my elongated, but they was divided with a clear plexi-glass. Everytime the elongated rammed the divider hard the rhom would burst to the other side and sometimes run into the heater and filters. All three of them that I owned avoided the elongated. always on the other side of the tank.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

When i say aggressive, i mean aggressively feed and attack and defend themselves against other fish. I have NEVER seen any of this out of a rhom. I have never seen a rhom "aggressively" rip a mouse apart and swing it around like a rag doll. I have never seen a rhom "aggressively" attack the big oscar that it shared a tank with. I have never seen a rhom "aggressively" defend its territory when that same oscar swam right into its territory. This is why I feel rhoms are overrated.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Why a 15 inch rhom and a small red. Why not a 14 inch cariba and a 5 inch rhom? It's is the same chevy ford debate. Both are nice it's what you preffer.
I dont understand why everybody gets so upset when they say their rhoms are pussies. I heard from more people than not that they are. But that is heresay. Mine was. I had him for almost for a year and liked him very much.
I did not expect Him to be a killer. I bought him for the pleasure of owning one. And realized it wasen't for me. This answer is moot in my opinion. I have yet to see a rhom tear up a pygo of equal size alone one on one. And to do so is cruel for either fish. To say a rhom is the toughest piranha is obtuse. Or vise versa.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So you guys think Rhoms are waaay overrated, huh? What about other folks who complain about their Pygos being skittish and shy? As always, it all basically depends on an individual fish.

You might down play Rhoms because they dont often eat or show that "Rhom aggression" that most folks talk about, compared to the shoaling Pygos on a feeding frenzy. But honestly, try putting your Rhom with your shoal of Pygos (or any other Ps) and see what the outcome or result is.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

My 16"+ rhom is awesome as hell. he is highly aggressive. however my last 16"+ rhom was a complete dud. i hated that fish. it depends on the fish though just like with any piranha or fish species..
wes


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Yes they are over exaggerated but that is for all piranhas too.


 ill agree to that.you have to accept them for what they are, if you try to find a super agressive piranha you are likely to be let down.its all about that certain fish's personality.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am not trying to bad mouth rhoms, but I think people need to stop acting like their rhoms so crazy and badass when they arent. If people didnt exxaggerate so much there would be a lot less disapointed rhom owners who bought them because so and so posted a thread about how crazy rhoms are. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Then i´m a very lucky guy, my Rhom is aggressive as hell...and i´m not over rating him







...!

Better luck next time man







!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

> Then i´m a very lucky guy, my Rhom is aggressive as hell...and i´m not over rating him ...!
> 
> Better luck next time man !


You are very lucky, because the fact of the matter is, most rhoms arent. And when you and others post about how crazy your rhoms are I think you should point out to those thinking about purchasing one that not all rhoms are like that and not to get their hopes up for a killer and get a dud. I think pygo owners, and all fish owners for that matter, should answer newcomers' questions based on general info and experience of the species, instead of by personal experience. If you do wish to post personal experiences, please make others aware that they are mearly your personal observations and do not neccesarily pertain to all of that species.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

My rhoms avoid my hand when I'm cleaning sorting the tanks out . They will chase things passing the tanks like the kids and for sure the cat. Aggresivness towards anything alive in their tanks is pretty severe. When i got my first one I dumped in a dozen feeders and after eating a couple , he killed the rest overnite.They are always watching me and when I have the webcam going the one is usually right into it.
I wouldn'd call their agressivness over rated , it's just how it is.
Seeing my three Rb go after a meal makes the rhoms look as exciting as desktop wallpaper sometimes. I still like them all and am looking foreward to picking up my next one with the nice dark colouring when I return from vacation.
Pete


----------



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

Nice Topic...
I have a little point to make and this is purely my own observation.
I had a red belly that was about 8-9" and he didnt act like he would if he was part of a shoal. i had a pleco that i added in to the tank and he never bothered it.
my rhom doesnt like anything in the tank. There is a misunderstanding that rhoms will live with other tank mates, untrue. A Rhom could be well fed stomach full and it wouldnt let anything live in its tank. he would just kill it and not eat it.
when it stops moving he is satisfied.

There is a reason for its solitary life still.

Just watch the Wolves in the water.
PURE BAD ASS








RHOMS are the meanest Piranha.
with the most powerfull jaws.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> I am not trying to bad mouth rhoms, but I think people need to stop acting like their rhoms so crazy and badass when they arent. If people didnt exxaggerate so much there would be a lot less disapointed rhom owners who bought them because so and so posted a thread about how crazy rhoms are. Just my 2 cents.


 This applies to all p's imo, not only to rhoms. As much as many of dont want to believe it, but there are many disappointed caribe owners out there as well. Over exageration leads to disappointment on all levels of the hobby.



> When i say aggressive, i mean aggressively feed and attack and defend themselves against other fish. I have NEVER seen any of this out of a rhom. I have never seen a rhom "aggressively" rip a mouse apart and swing it around like a rag doll. I have never seen a rhom "aggressively" attack the big oscar that it shared a tank with. I have never seen a rhom "aggressively" defend its territory when that same oscar swam right into its territory. This is why I feel rhoms are overrated


Then let me ask you why do you think that nothing else ever makes it in the same tank as rhoms? It is because they DO kill anything else in the tank, and that they DO defend their territory. If an oscor was placed in a rhom tank it WOULD be killed.

Like I said before, many of you are mistaking the behavior of your SCHOOL OF PYGOS, or school of any fish for that matter, as the behavior of those same fish solitary. BEING IN A SCHOOL DRIVES COMPETION AMONG THOSE IN THE SCHOOL. This reason, and this reason alone, is largely why you dont see solitary rhoms instantly kill food introduced into the tank. Because he doesnt have to worry about another P getting to it first. In a since he can take his time, and finish the job when he prefers (usually at night). This is not the case with schooling fish. If one doesnt jump on food when it is introduced, then that fish will not eat for the day because another surely will.

Take for instance the member knifeman with the big 13+ ( or whatever it was) inch ternetzi. This fish, although a pygo, showed much of the same charecteristics of solitary rhoms, because it was solitary in the tank.

You guys really need to develop the ability to step back from your own situations and analyse. Things are not always as they seem.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> FeederFish33 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not trying to bad mouth rhoms, but I think people need to stop acting like their rhoms so crazy and badass when they arent. If people didnt exxaggerate so much there would be a lot less disapointed rhom owners who bought them because so and so posted a thread about how crazy rhoms are. Just my 2 cents.
> ...


Couln't have said it better myself!!!







Good shizzel Dj!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> InSinUAsian said:
> 
> 
> > FeederFish33 said:
> ...


 hell yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

All Ps are overrated

My Ps are complete pussies and wouldnt attack me no matter what


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

my 7" rhom is by far the most aggressive. it would try to attack from behind the glass. it would also follow everywhere i move. i don't think they're all wussies.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i love my rhom -- so he dont attack everything in the tank or bash the glass to lunge at my throat when i try to feed him he is what he is just like every one of us. he's got his own personality and i like it. are they over rated yes, just because people think they are something they are not always.
i'll keep my rhom forever


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i really dont care what people think about rhoms,im getting one becuase i havent had one yet


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Go-rilla said:


> There is a misunderstanding that rhoms will live with other tank mates, untrue. A Rhom could be well fed stomach full and it wouldnt let anything live in its tank. he would just kill it and not eat it.
> when it stops moving he is satisfied.
> 
> There is a reason for its solitary life still.
> ...


 thats bull sh*t, just more of your own personal experience.I have a 10 inch rhom and its nothing like what you have just discribed. seriously, like someone elese said, its posts like these that make someone want to dish out $200 on a fish they will be disapointed with.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hays98 said:


> i love my rhom -- so he dont attack everything in the tank or bash the glass to lunge at my throat when i try to feed him he is what he is just like every one of us. he's got his own personality and i like it. are they over rated yes, just because people think they are something they are not always.
> i'll keep my rhom forever


 amen


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

My rhom is now 2.5" and I think he his bold for his size. I hear they become very bold once they reach 10". 
I keep him in a 29gal tank with black background, black gravel and natural light. He never got use to the tank light and becomes really timid with the it on. The tank is located next to my couch in my living room so it gets plenty of attention . I Feed him everyday with a variety of feeders, chicken and shrimp. He chases and attacks my finger from the sides of the tank. He also eats in front of me with no problem. So far I am extrememly pleased the way he is turning out. He is going to be a total beast. 
Each piranha has there own personality. I think tank location is key for a piranha will be less likely to be shy. Stimuli like people walking by the tank & tapping on the glass should help it become bold.
I also had a 14" Rhom about 15yrs ago. He was one bad ass mean looking fish, but there was one problem. He was a total *** and very boring to have. From what I remember he did not eat during the day and never moved. Maybe, it was the the tank lighting or just bad luck but I think I traded the fish in for something else. In any case, I could only hope my 2"rhom should only grow and look the way he did.

--------------------


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I like rohms.. and think nothing is cooler then a big one. But if you put any rohm of the same size next to my nine inch brandtii... Well i garuntee the his jaw would be double the size and you would have one dead rohm, not to mention that fish is an absolute freak of nature. I have seen lots of rohms of that size and not one has been anywhere near as mature or massively built at that size.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know.. Regardless I still pick RHomz!! Ironic how I dont have any, but sport the name and still swing to their side. I have much props for a specie that can dominate anything that enters his very own yard. And if you guys care to disagree.. we can debate through chatroom..

Check out this link:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=3&t=7664&st=0&


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

There is something about a Rhom that facinates me. Time after time i get a dissapointed by my Rhoms but for some odd reason i keep buying them and finally i guess i landed me a nice agressive eating rhom. Small but its gonna be big soon. Excerise eat excerise eat excerise eat


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't think they are overated because they can be aggresive when they want to be like how the rhom tries to get the altuvei cuz they are in the same tank but seperated


----------

